# Location of Ground Wire on a Z31



## 1986Z31 (Oct 26, 2005)

Does anyone know where the ground flowing from the negative terminal ends on this car?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

have u tried following it yet?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Uh mine is 3 inches away attched to the firewall.....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

and goes down and attaches to the transmission using one of the starter bolts.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^^ Your a ***!!! call me... k thx bye!


----------



## 1986Z31 (Oct 26, 2005)

you can't spell.



OPIUM said:


> ^^^ Your a ***!!! call me... k thx bye!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> ^^^ Your a ***!!! call me... k thx bye!


your = possessive form of you.
you're = contractual form of "you are"

i.e. You're a *** for not paying attention in your 3rd grade English classes. Loser. :loser:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> ^^^ Your a ***!!! call me... k thx bye!


Don't post garbage in my forum. Kthxbye!


----------

